# apr-1.3.8 update breaks apache

## hra

I updated to apr-1.3.8 and now i am not able to restart apache. Apache gives me the following error:

 * apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

[Thu Sep 10 10:32:55 2009] [crit] (22)Invalid argument: alloc_listener: failed to get a socket for 82.94.244.250

Syntax error on line 9 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:

Listen setup failed

Nothing changed in the config files between the update so there is no problem in the .conf. Googling around led me to this topic http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/invalid-argument-alloclistener-failed-to-get-a-socket-for-null-747296/

Seems >=apr-1.3.8 cause these problems. Is there a way to fix this on gentoo? (other than the obvious downgrade which i have already performed  :Smile:  )

This is a amd64 box btw.

----------

## Raniz

I updated apr and apr-utils and then restarted apache2 without any issues on two servers yesterday. One is amd64 and the other x86, both are hardened.

Don't know what could be causing your issues though.

----------

## leonarp

I'm having the same problem.

----------

## leonarp

Fixed now.  I just unmerged apr-1.3.9 and then re-emerged it.  I don't know why but that fixed it.

----------

